# Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

I recently priced the VAS 6262 DSG OEM fill tool for refilling the DSG transmission and it now costs around $200.








Yes, there is the home made fix that was created by Deviantspeed:
http://deviantspeed.com/diy-ds...s6262
That solution is a bit too much DIY for me. My goal is to build a fluid filler that is priced as close to the $10 Deviantspeed solution as possible without having to to do the whole drilling, thread tapping and JB weld routine.








*My total cost was about $80.*
First is the DSG fill adapter which I found at AST tools for about $37 + shipping:
http://www.asttool.com/detail_...20DSG








Next buy a standard pressurized sprayer like so:
http://www.homedepot.com/webap...01830








Next obtain about 3 feet of clear hose, cut off the nozzle tip from the sprayer, attach clear hose and adapter.









_Modified by Slickvic at 7:19 AM 6-1-2009_


_Modified by Slickvic at 7:20 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

Sweet, keep us posted


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (ViRtUaLheretic)*

+1


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

UPDATE: Sureguy already did this last summer using the exact same tools and method as I will be doing. Here is the link:
(Scroll down and you will see the pump and AST tool setup)
http://www.norcalvw.com/forums...17440















My method will use an inexpensive pump sprayer rather than the $300 AST brand pump. I will include pics of my setup when i do it.



_Modified by Slickvic at 7:47 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

UPDATE: I performed the procedure without a hitch and without a VAG-COM for that matter. 








Pentosin FFL-2 fluid was used:








Total service time was about one hour if you take it slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Slickvic at 10:56 AM 5-29-2009_


_Modified by Slickvic at 10:57 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## hannson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

Great work Slickvic!!!
BTW, can I request your help to post more of your pics?
Could you also kindly explain the part of "manual pump"?
Thanks


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (hannson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hannson* »_Great work Slickvic!!!
BTW, can I request your help to post more of your pics?
Could you also kindly explain the part of "manual pump"?
Thanks

I used a FloMaster pressurized sprayer that can be purchased at most hardware or home & garden suppliers.
This is the brand I used:
http://rlflomaster.com/
More pics.


















_Modified by Slickvic at 7:13 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## GTIROX (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

Great post slickvic...
Question...
I noticed that you said you didn't use Vag Com. How did you know that the oil had come up to temp? Did you just let the engine run until it was at normal temp or what?


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (GTIROX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIROX* »_Great post slickvic...
Question...
I noticed that you said you didn't use Vag Com. How did you know that the oil had come up to temp? Did you just let the engine run until it was at normal temp or what?

I just let the engine idle for about 5 minutes before disconnecting the fill tool. I've been driving it now for several weeks now and it's running great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Slickvic at 11:40 AM 6-13-2009_


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

There's another way to do it also. Wait until it's 100 deg F outside before you change the oil. At least that's how I did it. It's one of the few advantages of living in the desert.


----------



## GTIROX (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (lkfoster)*

Just did my DSG fill today using homemade fill rig. Worked like a charm! Great write-ups guys! I didn't have vag, so I just let the engine run for 7 or 8 minutes, and the temp felt perfect (with my calibrated finger).
I found it very easy to get to the filter by removing the battery tray.
I also made a harness for the fluid bottles and just hung them from the hood latch, nice and high. Looked like I was giving the car an IV








So if there's anyone in the Temecula/Murrieta area who needs a dsg fill rig, let me know. I also have the M14 allen socket for the drain/fill plug


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (GTIROX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIROX* »_Just did my DSG fill today using homemade fill rig. Worked like a charm! Great write-ups guys! I didn't have vag, so I just let the engine run for 7 or 8 minutes, and the temp felt perfect (with my calibrated finger).
I found it very easy to get to the filter by removing the battery tray.
I also made a harness for the fluid bottles and just hung them from the hood latch, nice and high. Looked like I was giving the car an IV








So if there's anyone in the Temecula/Murrieta area who needs a dsg fill rig, let me know. I also have the M14 allen socket for the drain/fill plug

I would pay you or buy you an awesome dinner to do it for me in 10K miles!


----------



## GTIROX (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (A3_yuppie)*

I'd rather "teach a man to fish"








It's really not that hard. You could come over and we'd be done in a couple of hours. 
Charge? Six pack of Bass


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (GTIROX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIROX* »_I'd rather "teach a man to fish"








It's really not that hard. You could come over and we'd be done in a couple of hours. 
Charge? Six pack of Bass









Thanks again in advance.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

Very nice job! Much appreciated!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (saaber2)*

Has anyone tried this with a cheap infrared thermometer to shoot at the tranny to make sure you have the correct temp?
Or if we knew very precisely how much fluid it takes, why would you need to know the temp (assuming it was completely drained)?


_Modified by saaber2 at 3:15 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (saaber2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Or if we knew very precisely how much fluid it takes, why would you need to know the temp (assuming it was completely drained)?



Thats exactly the same question I wondered about and now 2 months after performing this service _without_ a VAGCOM, I really dont care what the answer is.








Crib notes: 
- The fluid temperature is really not a big deal as VW would lead us to believe.
- Dont hold your breath waiting for an answer from VW.



_Modified by Slickvic at 9:01 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## GTIROX (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

Yeah, no problems here either. It seems like using the Vagcom would provide the most precise fluid fill from a design engineering standpoint, but for practical purposes, what's the difference if its a couple of ounces more or less when you're talking about 5 liters of fluid?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (GTIROX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIROX* »_Yeah, no problems here either. It seems like using the Vagcom would provide the most precise fluid fill from a design engineering standpoint, but for practical purposes, what's the difference if its a couple of ounces more or less when you're talking about 5 liters of fluid?









I have a VAGCOM, and like GTIROX, am willing to help out my fellow VWvortex members.


----------



## 10X (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (Slickvic)*

DO NOT pressurize the dsg fluid during a change. The garden sprayer will add air to the the fluid & the level will be low when the air escapes from the fluid in a few days. That is why the VW tool uses gravity fill.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Another inexpensive DSG fluid fill tool (10X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10X* »_DO NOT pressurize the dsg fluid during a change. The garden sprayer will add air to the the fluid & the level will be low when the air escapes from the fluid in a few days. That is why the VW tool uses gravity fill.

Yes this is true BUT ONLY WHEN YOU LEAVE ON THE ATOMIZER HEAD.
When you have a sealed container filed half way with fluid (In this case, DSG fluid) with a filler hose running through a hole in the container top down through the bottom of the fluid, NO AIR will mix with the fluid when you start pressurizing the container with the pump... NONE. You are simply displacing the fluid volume with air, so the fluid is forced up the filler tube to escape the pressurized container.... like a piston... it's simple physics 101 at work... I've been using this technique for over 25 years with no issues whatsoever.... although my unit is professional.... not something from the Home Depot... but they both work on the same principle. Now you are not to keep pumping when the fluid starts to hit bottom. Stop the process and add more oil... if you keep pumping as the fluid hits the bottom, air will mix with it. 
Otherwise, you must be doing something wrong.










_Modified by VWRedux at 11:46 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanx Redux. 
Disclaimer. "No DSG transmissions were harmed during the service procedure using the sprayer mod".


----------



## 10X (Jun 14, 2006)

Do what you want. It's your car, but you should make sure the end of the pump isn't submerged in the DSG gear oil.


----------



## Rico1 (Feb 8, 2001)

The rig shown here is undoubtedly the best and most efficient method I've seen for putting new oil in the DSG. I think I've seen all the videos and read about the various dodges out there, and this is both inexpensive and fast. The best thing I can say about the tools sold by VW is......deplorable. Just deplorable. Almost as if they're designed to take up $100/hr. labor, which I find inexcusable in this day & age.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

Proops, nice work.


----------



## Made in America (Apr 11, 2011)

Slickvic said:


> UPDATE: Sureguy already did this last summer using the exact same tools and method as I will be doing. Here is the link:
> (Scroll down and you will see the pump and AST tool setup)
> http://www.norcalvw.com/forums...17440
> 
> ...


 This link is no longer working. I'm assuming you pour all of the fluid into the pump and pump directly into the DSG? I just want to be clear on how this works before I attempt. Thank you!


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Could you not use the sprayer to put the transmission fluid into the tranny via the Filter Housing? Being under pressure it would go faster?


----------



## PurpleTTRS (Nov 23, 2012)

*$35 DSG Service Tool*

I have been folloing this blog for a long time and would just like to point out that there is a tool available for $35 that does essentially the same thing as the VAS6262. It can be purchased on ebay and mobilfaction. There is great information here on the blog and the sprayer does seem easy to use but I found poking a hole in the oil bottle while it was upside down to let the fluid flow rather quickly. I hope this information can be useful to some of you. These posts me help me more than you could imagine. Thanks! 

Mobilfaction http://mobilfaction.com/ 

ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSG-Gearbox...Parts_Accessories&hash=item33788b1314&vxp=mtr


----------

